# Would you buy the new Ford F-150 with the Aluminum body?



## stihl sawing (Jan 14, 2014)

Might be a good deal, figured the salt on roads would not rust it as bad. Supposed to be aircraft alum. Wonder if the price will increase.


----------



## legg28 (Jan 14, 2014)

My local paper the Times Reporter had an article on this and said the new body is 97 percent alum and 700 lbs lighter . It also said that they sell a new ford truck every 41 seconds and make an estimated 10,000 dollars profit on each ford superduty truck ! I was suprised that they can make that much profit on each truck. I'm a chevy guy so i probably won't ever have one .


----------



## eric_271 (Jan 16, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Might be a good deal, figured the salt on roads would not rust it as bad. Supposed to be aircraft alum. Wonder if the price will increase.



Buy the 450 HP Boss if you just have to have a Ford. It will be a lot more fun and if you need a half ton pickup get the new Dodge diesel half ton. Good fuel mileage and a great ride with rear coil springs.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jan 17, 2014)

IMHO, an F150 is too tinny to be qualified as a real truck. If the price was low enough, say it was given to me for FREE, I could consider a Superduty F250. Otherwise, I will probably continue to be a Chevy/GMC man for the rest of my life.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 17, 2014)

most of us have seen "white death", salt will do that to lower grade alum. I for one would be interested in knowing what ford's using... IF it turns out to be a good selling point, gm, dodge will do it, too... ive built alum boats, last was 93' trawler. 5051 & better. owner of that boatyard put it best "aluminum is like cheese", when it comes to repairing impact damage... options for body repair will 9/10x will be replace part/panel, aint gonna be cheap...


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 17, 2014)

I went GM back in 1995 as far as new purchases go and never looked back. Not because of Ford products but because of the local dealer. I like the aluminum idea but I figure it will be a cheap alum. alloy body.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 23, 2014)

Was considering putting an aluminum bed on a truck that would plow in the winter and salt, just don't think it will be a good mix.
And since it's been brought up, I switched to Chevy in 2007 and will never buy a Ford again if I can help it. But Chevy this year and next has decided to not offer extended cab pickups until the next remodel!!! I was going to replace mine for sure this year but I guess I'll see just how many miles I can get out of it now, 194,000 so far. It is starting to rust in worrying places now though, runs, rides and tows great still.
I wonder what dumb ass bean counter decided it was a good idea to not build these trucks for a while??? I can't believe they ever considered it much less did it. Has GM turned into a gov't run business or something That had to be one of their best selling trucks??????


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jan 24, 2014)

Anybody who has seen salt water corrosion on aircraft will not be interested in what Ford might be able to offer. Aircraft use high-quality aluminum alloys that are as strong as steel. There are many grades of aluminum. Some low-end consumer-grade aluminum isn't much better than dirt.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 31, 2014)

rocketnorton said:


> most of us have seen "white death", salt will do that to lower grade alum. I for one would be interested in knowing what ford's using... IF it turns out to be a good selling point, gm, dodge will do it, too... ive built alum boats, last was 93' trawler. 5051 & better. owner of that boatyard put it best "aluminum is like cheese", when it comes to repairing impact damage... options for body repair will 9/10x will be replace part/panel, aint gonna be cheap...


got my first "dislike" for this one... I feel special now... no comment by disliker, of course...


----------



## blades (Feb 16, 2014)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> IMHO, an F150 is too tinny to be qualified as a real truck. If the price was low enough, say it was given to me for FREE, I could consider a Superduty F250. Otherwise, I will probably continue to be a Chevy/GMC man for the rest of my life.


You likely haven't used a 2005 on up F150, as far as the too tinny comment everbody's rigs are too "tinny" and have been since the 70"s


----------



## hangfirew8 (Feb 16, 2014)

blades said:


> You likely haven't used a 2005 on up F150, as far as the too tinny comment everbody's rigs are too "tinny" and have been since the 70"s


2005 That would be one of the ejecting spark plug years, happened to my buddy, Ford stuck all the owners with the bill.

HF


----------



## blades (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a 99 v10, F350 ( first generation) and a 06 F250 5.4(which replaced a 99 F150 with 160k on the clock) both units are over 100k at this point, no split plugs. as far as issues if I dig I am sure I can find a bunch for any make , model, eng. So as I say pick your poison and deal with it. not bashing anything here as everyone has there own ideas. The current series F150 are decent units and can due more than enough for mr/mrs avg. For what I do the F series has treated me well, your mileage may vary.

As for the Alum. body if Ford has incorporated the technology from Jaguar concerning corrosion I do not see a problem, corrosion from road salts here during winter is the #1 killer of vehicles. only reason for the f150 going down the road was a pothole that bent the frame - cost of repair for me was beyond the net worth of the unit.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 20, 2014)

aluminum is for beer cans.


----------



## Heilman181 (Feb 21, 2014)

I hope that it isn't so thin that it dents when you lean against it. 

I hear that they were not going to charge more. They were going to eat the cost variance because they intend to sell that many more trucks that it will offset the loss.

My guess is that damage repair will be through the roof, so many of them will just end up totaled and insurance companies will cry like a smashed alley cat.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 4, 2014)

yes i would buy it. because if they use aircraft grade aluminum i know it will be strong


----------



## GL0B0TREE (Dec 5, 2014)

I seen one tonite actually parked next to it, whatta sharp looking vehicle, im sure it can handle a load of brush or hay!I have anticipated the new Aluminum truks, a friend of mine has also been talking about them!, stihl a truck is a truck!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 6, 2014)

I wouldn't buy because I gave no use for a 1/2 ton truck.


----------



## Heilman181 (Dec 6, 2014)

The better question is, do you actually think that this aluminum F150 will revolutionize the truck market like Ford is expecting?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 6, 2014)

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/mepages/aluminfo.php

Just because Ford says it's aircraft-grade aluminum, don't bet the farm on it.


----------



## hangfirew8 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm sure Ford will offer the same quality aluminum engineering that they gave us with the 3 thread aluminum Triton V8 heads.

-HF


----------



## hangfirew8 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sorry 2005 was the breaking off in head spark plug era. Around 2000 was the ejecting spark plug era.

-HF


----------



## GL0B0TREE (Dec 7, 2014)

2123 said:


> http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/mepages/aluminfo.php
> 
> Just because Ford says it's aircraft-grade aluminum, don't bet the farm on it.





hangfirew8 said:


> I'm sure Ford will offer the same quality aluminum engineering that they gave us with the 3 thread aluminum Triton V8 heads.
> 
> -HF


appearance is remarkable! tx Henry Ford


----------



## sunfish (Dec 21, 2014)

I wont be buying a new truck of any brand, too many good used truck out there for a hell of a lot less money! I also do not like truck/car payments and haven't had any in 25 years.

*The aluminum will hold up just fine*. Have wondered why it wasn't used regularly until now. Think it's a good move for Ford. Friend of mine just bought one, i saw it last night. Good lookin truck!

My next truck will likely be a Ford from the late 60s' to late 70s'. Don't really need another one right now though.


----------



## ncpete (Dec 21, 2014)

Heilman181 said:


> I hope that it isn't so thin that it dents when you lean against it.
> 
> I hear that they were not going to charge more. They were going to eat the cost variance because they intend to sell that many more trucks that it will offset the loss.
> 
> My guess is that damage repair will be through the roof, so many of them will just end up totaled and insurance companies will cry like a smashed alley cat.



Actually, Ford expects that manufacturing volume will make up for the cost difference, and expects to lose the title of Sales Leader this year due to the down-time in the plants during switch-over from the all-steel body and the aluminum truck. I have driven the 2.7L with the 6 speed automatic and 4WD. If I can figure out a way to justify the truck payment, I will get one. Fuel costs will be just about the same for my 800 miles of weekly commuting as with my current Mazda Millenia - YEAH, new truck for me!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 15, 2015)

Just read an article on this very truck yesterday. Body damage(collision) will cost 200% MORE to fix than steel!!!! And then there is the "white death" aluminum corrosion. Wait til insurance companies get ahold of that. No aluminum fords for me.


----------



## ncpete (Feb 15, 2015)

@STIHLTHEDEERE, what article? I have not yet seen anything like that, beyond pure speculation.


----------



## Teddi (Feb 16, 2015)

Edmunds has a vid on YouTube. They smashed the bed then had the dealership's body shop repair it. Cost was approx twice what it would be to fix steel.


----------



## fordf150 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ford has been using aluminum body panels for a decade or better. This is just the first vehicle with an all aluminum body. Nothing but a bunch of hype. Just like the spark plug issues.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Feb 16, 2015)

ford is the only truck i will have anymore.


----------



## hangfirew8 (Feb 24, 2015)

It's all good. Ford owners will just pay more than others on there insurance premiums, that's all.

-HF


----------



## Section VIII (Mar 6, 2015)

I voted yes because a truck is a truck. If you don't want it to get dented and busted up while using it as a TRUCK, then you should just get a sedan. As far as it costing 200% more to repair, I think it's due to it being new and the body shop not knowing how to go about fixing it.

At the end of the day, does your truck still haul the wood you need it to?

I'm totally satisfied with my Ram...other than I wish they offered it in manual and a long bed. I would've bought a 3/4 ton or bigger but I couldn't justify the need for one at the time (I still can't).


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 6, 2015)

Heilman181 said:


> I hope that it isn't so thin that it dents when you lean against it.
> 
> I hear that they were not going to charge more. They were going to eat the cost variance because they intend to sell that many more trucks that it will offset the loss.
> 
> My guess is that damage repair will be through the roof, so many of them will just end up totaled and insurance companies will cry like a smashed alley cat.


 Estimated body work costs will be 3x a regular truck . The cab will have to come off for almost any repair . I work at a 13 franchise dealership with the biggest Bodyshop in the county . We are going to refuse to work on then . The tooling cost to repair them is insane . You need all kinds of special tools and they cannot be used on steel . The tools need to be stored in there own room and the work should be down in a separate area . Our body shop just spent over a million upgrading paint booths and they where sticker shocked by what it would cost to get set up for the aluminum trucks 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## hangfirew8 (Mar 7, 2015)

That's OK. So much Ford truck work already requires lifting the body.

-HF


----------



## Termite (Apr 19, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> Ford has been using aluminum body panels for a decade or better. This is just the first vehicle with an all aluminum body. Nothing but a bunch of hype. Just like the spark plug issues.


 I did not think it was hype when I had 5 broken plugs in my 05. I did get them all out. Dealers must like the hype @ $1k for a plug change. $97 was the cost of 8 spark plugs too. 
Last plug change I did on one of these I fogged the intake several time with this carbon break up stuff and all 8 plugs came out. Now correlation is not causation but it worked.
The engineering of that big wide motor stuffed up under that cowl making it necessary to lift the cab to do maintenance is lost on me. It is a pain on a pickup but think about it on an Expedition.


----------



## fordf150 (Apr 19, 2015)

Termite said:


> I did not think it was hype when I had 5 broken plugs in my 05. I did get them all out. Dealers must like the hype @ $1k for a plug change. $97 was the cost of 8 spark plugs too.
> Last plug change I did on one of these I fogged the intake several time with this carbon break up stuff and all 8 plugs came out. Now correlation is not causation but it worked.
> The engineering of that big wide motor stuffed up under that cowl making it necessary to lift the cab to do maintenance is lost on me. It is a pain on a pickup but think about it on an Expedition.


And you just discovered the $5...5 minute thing that makes these plugs just as easy to do as standard plugs. Local Ford dealer charges a flat $400 parts and labor to do them.


----------



## Termite (Apr 19, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> And you just discovered the $5...5 minute thing that makes these plugs just as easy to do as standard plugs. Local Ford dealer charges a flat $400 parts and labor to do them.



I would do them all day long for $400. I am hurt I thought I was the only one to prep the truck that way.
I just finish going through my transmission. I figured I save about $2K.


----------



## fordf150 (Apr 19, 2015)

Can of sea foam down the intake. Usually that keeps it under 2 broken plugs and makes the job go easy. Only real PITA after that is if the valve cover leaked.


----------



## anlrolfe (Apr 19, 2015)

So, let me get this right, an aluminum truck will suffer white death by corrosion but a Boston Whaler in salt water is OK?
Isn't it all a matter of the grade metal?
Maybe they should rivet it together and make it look like the Grumman built postal vans?? Those are holding up well.


----------



## fordf150 (Apr 19, 2015)

Im no expert but I don't think it is the salt that causes the corrosion. It is the calcium they add to the salt and brine that does it


----------



## fubar2 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hold out for some Stainless Steel.


----------

